# Random rambles, a thread formely known as MODS!! We're Looking For Mods!



## Jezlad

Hi guys,

Just wanted to let everyone know that for the rest of this month we're going to be looking for mods.

As it stands I'd like to bring 3 more faces onto the staff to help manage things. Just stay lively and we might notice you!!

Jez


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Aye, the Commissariat is watching...


----------



## Azkaellon

Ill throw my hat into the ring even know i probably shouldn't post that thus hurting any chance i had....ah logic i hate thee!

(Honestly i just want my title to be Lord of the Nine, No Ploss no mocking me! i just hang out with 8 other dudes in black robes and pasty complexions only a hairy little man can see, whats odd about that?)


----------



## Deneris

I still like the idea of wanna-be Mods fighting it out in arena-style combat... :wink:


----------



## Azkaellon

Deneris said:


> I still like the idea of wanna-be Mods fighting it out in arena-style combat... :wink:


Done my weapon crossbow, yours....Nerf ball.:victory:


----------



## darkreever

Thats fine, you can have your crossbow; I'll lend him my rifle


----------



## Commissar Ploss

just to up the stakes, *hands Angmar his tube launcher*  (and no that's not a sexual reference)


----------



## Baron Spikey

I'll be sat in the stands watching the peons duke it out- as soon as there's only a couple left I'll be chucking simple ol' dynamite into the ring to kill off any competition...


----------



## Horgh

I'd apply, but I'm a bit new. Maybe next year.


----------



## fynn

Baron Spikey said:


> I'll be sat in the stands watching the peons duke it out- as soon as there's only a couple left I'll be chucking simple ol' dynamite into the ring to kill off any competition...


"i say we take off and nuke the arena from orbit, its the only way to be sure"
OT good luck to any who are picked on, sorry i mean selected to be mods (think you need it.............lol)


----------



## dark angel

I don't think anyone should volunteer if I am honest, the Staff will pick people who they think deserve it, those who are capable of giving good advice/helping out. There's nothing wrong with doing so, but it does come across as a tad power hungry. Good luck to whoever gets it anyway, I am sure you will do Heresy proud!:victory:


----------



## deathbringer

:grin: but you wouldn't say no would you da?


----------



## dark angel

It would depend in all honesty. I would certainly enjoy such a title, but I will not advertise my reasons here; it is below my moral standing. It doesn't matter what I would do anyway:wink:


----------



## Orochi

Hmm, How do I apply? I'm more than happy to trawl through WH40k sections in my spare time.


----------



## dark angel

Orochi: Again, I don't think its a good idea to apply if you want a position. If they Staff see you are contributing to the site, then chances are they will take you into thought. Of course I may be completly wrong, and not saying what people should do, that is just the opinion/vibe I get from reading the first post. The Staff will pick you, not you decide you are worthy.


----------



## Styro-J

Actually, both of you are fairly good candidates. Both have significant post history and quality. Both are relatively level headed and typically slow to get too fired up. You both also are well diversified throughout the hobby, which I would think would be very important. I say these things as a person that is not even in the running, basically for not having those very things. I would expect someone with a similar Heresy history to you guys to get that offer.


----------



## Red Corsairs

If you're interested in being a Staff Member, just keep active and posting good quality stuff and we are sure to notice you .


----------



## STOMPY WARHOUND

do you need to be a supporter to be a mod? Not that i would apply. Im just a teeny bit too new.


----------



## Azkaellon

Commissar Ploss said:


> just to up the stakes, *hands Angmar his tube launcher*  (and no that's not a sexual reference)


Woot now i point this thing at the people screwing with the forum and breaking rules well being jerks right? *Loads weapon then hands it to his skaven minion* Now go shoot them for me.....my hands will be clean bwahahaha

*insert rat talk here, followed by loud boom and enemy's going bye bye along with rat due to ploss home made rocket launcher*


----------



## keytag33

Would it be alright to nominate some one?

If it is I would like to nominate MaidenManic. He has done some good work in the Fantasy Forums


----------



## Jezlad

We're not accepting nominations or checking any responses in this thread guys 

It's purely based on forum based actions, efforts and qualities. I'll make my decision in a month if someone stands out.


----------



## Boc

I nominate Jezlad. He seems to be on fairly consistently active, has a retardedly high poll count, AND he was in a movie.

Yep, Jezlad for mod. That is my final answer.


----------



## Warlock in Training

I wouldnt mind seeing Katie Drake as Mod. Shes (Im assuming shes a she) seems active everytime Im on and helps alot to.


----------



## Katie Drake

Warlock in Training said:


> I wouldnt mind seeing Katie Drake as Mod. Shes (Im assuming shes a she) seems active everytime Im on and helps alot to.


I actually was a mod up until recently (won't go into why it's no longer the case), but thanks for the nomination nonetheless.  Still guys, if you want to be on the staff, the best thing you can do is be helpful to your fellow man (and woman) by being friendly, active and very knowledgeable in one or more areas of the hobby(ies), be it painting/converting, gaming and so on.


----------



## Viscount Vash

The best thing to do folks is focus on an area of the forum that you know well or you think needs more attention,quality or traffic.
Then do your best to improve that area and visiting peoples experience of it with quality content and helpful posts.

Only Jez will really know what the site needs and if your efforts meet his criteria you will be noticed.

And remember that Modom is not all power and glory (if in fact any at all) theres a lot of tedious filing and stuff like that.


----------



## khorneflake

Just watch out for the hazing, they're rougher than a Steel-wool washcloth. last mod candidate woke up locked in a sewage treatment plant.
I finally have internet back, so i will throw my hat into the ring.


----------



## gothik

whats hazing


----------



## Baron Spikey

Hazing is like a series of pranks that new recruits to various clubs, societies etc are often either subjected to or must do to others.

Or at least I think that's the definition.


----------



## VanitusMalus

Hazing is a rite of passage for neophytes into a club or other secret or exclusive group, sometimes viewed as humiliating it's really more of a bonding experience between the one seeking membership and current members. In fraternities and sororities in the U.S. it has been outlawed due to some of the extreme stress and humiliating (sometimes dangerous) conditions placed on new applicants.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

VanitusMalus said:


> Hazing is... really more of a bonding experience between the one seeking membership and current members.


All the psychology I studied tends towards bonding only working for _shared_ hardship, whereas hazing is one group imposing hardship on another so creates hierarchy.

As an avid devourer of the human psyche it would be good to see any studies that differ.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Dave T Hobbit said:


> All the psychology I studied tends towards bonding only working for _shared_ hardship, whereas hazing is one group imposing hardship on another so creates hierarchy.
> 
> As an avid devourer of the human psyche it would be good to see any studies that differ.


Our hazing isn't quite as severe as others. Why i remember when i ascended the ranks, and participated in initiation. I managed to escape virtually unscathed. All i had was a broken femur, and that's only because i couldn't dodge the 2x4 in time. lol :grin:

CP


----------



## Boc

Just show us on the doll where the mean men touched you.


----------



## Asmodeun

Dave, initiantion ceremonies and similar also serve to cement new members commitment to the group, I forget the specific psychological reasons, but basically they don't wan't to go through all the hazing crap for no reason, so they stick with the group.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit

Asmodeun said:


> Dave, initiantion ceremonies and similar also serve to cement new members commitment to the group, I forget the specific psychological reasons, but basically they don't wan't to go through all the hazing crap for no reason, so they stick with the group.


Interesting.

I was aware of the effect of initiation as creating a feeling of special knowledge leading to an "us-and-them" division; however, I was not aware that the infliction of actual discomfort also produced a positive effect.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak

I like how the word 'looking' has been misinterpreted as 'we are looking for mods, please come forward for selection' when it's meant as 'we are looking for mods, so look busy'

Grish


----------



## Serpion5

Were the selections made? I`ve noticed new supporters but haven`t seen any new mods. 

Maybe I`m not looking in the right places. All I do is Fluff and roleplay. (both kinds)

Who got chosen? I haven`t noticed anyone new?


----------



## LordWaffles

Everyone begin to look busy so that the least able among you can be selected to delete my posts.


----------



## ROT

Baron Spikey said:


> I'll be sat in the stands watching the peons duke it out- as soon as there's only a couple left I'll be chucking simple ol' dynamite into the ring to kill off any competition...



A wise man once told me; Kick it- If it still works, your onto something.

By that logic. One must throw ones self, under thou's foot. And if one remains, one is ready.

What I'm basically saying Baron is; Just go kick the shit out of wanna-be Mods; and hope to find one who remains unbroken :3

Ugh, EDIT: Didn't realise this was a few months old. Sorry Lads. :3


----------



## Baron Spikey

Serpion5 said:


> Were the selections made? I`ve noticed new supporters but haven`t seen any new mods.
> 
> Maybe I`m not looking in the right places. All I do is Fluff and roleplay. (both kinds)
> 
> Who got chosen? I haven`t noticed anyone new?


Tim/Steve and myself are new, certainly newer than this thread. :grin:
We just never got an Announcement thread so we kind of slunk into the job like a creepy uncle into his nephew's room.


ROT said:


> A wise man once told me; Kick it- If it still works, your onto something.
> 
> By that logic. One must throw ones self, under thou's foot. And if one remains, one is ready.
> 
> What I'm basically saying Baron is; Just go kick the shit out of wanna-be Mods; and hope to find one who remains unbroken :3
> 
> Ugh, EDIT: Didn't realise this was a few months old. Sorry Lads. :3


Trust me you don't want to be a staff member, all the hooker and coke parties get tiresome after a while.


----------



## ROT

I was using one as a general term for 'Someone applying', Not as in myself. :laugh:

I turn Hookers into sluts; There would be no party. Not for the rest of the staff :wink:

:laugh:


----------



## Doelago

Baron Spikey said:


> Tim/Steve and myself are new, certainly newer than this thread. :grin:


What the hell? I thought you had been mod from the beginning of time... :shok:



Baron Spikey said:


> Trust me you don't want to be a staff member, all the hooker and coke parties get tiresome after a while.


Could not agree with you more, and I can say that cause I have been a mod for over a year in a game and it forum, and god, all the hammering (with the ban version of it ) and smoking starts taking the toll on you... Most of the admins and mods ended up as mad power crazy men, leaving me and one or two other guys to handle the whole shit alone... The good thing was that we got all the coke, smoke and the best thing, all the hammering power! Needless to say, even we fell victim to the madness known as nerd madness, and 14.9.2010 microsoft found us... And destroyed us... (The game and the forum was shut down by some fools working at Microsoft... Damn them!)


----------



## gundamboy195

I know i'm new, but i would like to apply.


----------



## morfangdakka

gundamboy195 said:


> I know i'm new, but i would like to apply.


 
This is for you and anyone else that wants to be a mod for this site. You do not apply for the job. If you want to be a Mod you become a kick ass member by contributing to the site. If you are good we will notice because the mods pick nominations when there is a spot open. It is discussed and then the Admin make the final choice. 

Then you get to put a stick between your arse cheecks like a candy apple and sing show tunes for the staffs enjoyment. Okay I volunteered to do that part but you get the idea of the dark rituals that must be preformed once you are a mod.


----------



## Baron Spikey

morfangdakka said:


> This is for you and anyone else that wants to be a mod for this site. You do not apply for the job. If you want to be a Mod you become a kick ass member by contributing to the site. If you are good we will notice because the mods pick nominations when there is a spot open. It is discussed and then the Admin make the final choice.
> 
> Then you get to put a stick between your arse cheecks like a candy apple and sing show tunes for the staffs enjoyment. Okay I volunteered to do that part but you get the idea of the dark rituals that must be preformed once you are a mod.


Ploss took me to his house and made me reenact the Rocky Horror Show in his basement, and now you tell me that wasn't part of becoming a Staff Member...I saw things down there that haunt me still.


----------



## Svartmetall

Baron Spikey said:


> I saw things down there that haunt me still.


I know. The Gimpifex gives me bad dreams even now...


----------



## darkreever

Baron Spikey said:


> Ploss took me to his house and made me reenact the Rocky Horror Show in his basement, and now you tell me that wasn't part of becoming a Staff Member...I saw things down there that haunt me still.


Rather surprised he let you see the light of day again.

By the way, Baron lies about the parties getting old; we just don't let him in on some of the more fun shit.


----------



## Baron Spikey

Once you kill a hooker they get real wary about hanging out with you...


----------



## darkreever

Well thats why you don't kill them, unless your an admin in which case you know how to find the one's who are OK with that kind of risk. (And yes, I am saying Jez and Gal are that awesome.)


----------



## Baron Spikey

Well I didn't know the trunk of the car was air tight did I?! She wouldn't stop screaming so I just put her in there for some quiet time, next thing you know...I fear I've said too much.


----------



## Svartmetall

Baron Spikey said:


> Well I didn't know the trunk of the car was air tight did I?! She wouldn't stop screaming so I just put her in there for some quiet time, next thing you know...I fear I've said too much.


It was fine, don't worry. 3 bags of quicklime and a bathtub, 2 days later Forensics couldn't find a thing...


----------



## Baron Spikey

Svartmetall said:


> It was fine, don't worry. 3 bags of quicklime and a bathtub, 2 days later Forensics couldn't find a thing...


At least someone's got my back, don't think I'll be going back to the States for a while though just in case.


----------



## morfangdakka

Baron Spikey said:


> At least someone's got my back, don't think I'll be going back to the States for a while though just in case.


 
Your lucky, I'm stuck in the states with Ploss. I still wake up screaming at night after spending the day in Ploss's basement.:hang1: Then he drove me around on snow covered roads.:shok: Never let Ploss drive. :nono:

I swear I still see him in my closet at night. He lives to close to me. I want to go to England please take me.:drinks:


----------



## Baron Spikey

morfangdakka said:


> Your lucky, I'm stuck in the states with Ploss. I still wake up screaming at night after spending the day in Ploss's basement.:hang1: Then he drove me around on snow covered roads.:shok: Never let Ploss drive. :nono:
> 
> I swear I still see him in my closet at night. He lives to close to me. I want to go to England please take me.:drinks:


Snow covered? But it was June! Dude how long were you in his basement?!

You can't come to England I'm not taking the chance Ploss put some sort of hobo tracking device on you- if he can track you then when you see one of us we're fucked too! Sacrifices have to be made, if it's any consolation it'll take me at least a couple of minutes to get to sleep because I'll be so guilt ridden.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

morfangdakka said:


> Your lucky, I'm stuck in the states with Ploss. I still wake up screaming at night after spending the day in Ploss's basement.:hang1: Then he drove me around on snow covered roads.:shok: Never let Ploss drive. :nono:
> 
> I swear I still see him in my closet at night. He lives to close to me. I want to go to England please take me.:drinks:


I've never heard you scream more like a girl in my life! :laugh: you thought the severed head was fake! XD :laugh: _"aww! Sweet, Ploss! where did you find the awesome prop?!"_ "Wait dude! no don't...touch...it...crap..." _":shok: AHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!"_ :rofl: you coming to my Halloween party again this year, mate? 

although, about the roads... I seriously thought that kid was a snowman. It's an all-steel car, how could you not be tempted to off a few indigenous winter time creatures... BAM! :spiteful:

CP


----------



## Baron Spikey

Commissar Ploss said:


> I've never heard you scream more like a girl in my life! :laugh: you thought the severed head was fake! XD :laugh: _"aww! Sweet, Ploss! where did you find the awesome prop?!"_ "Wait dude! no don't...touch...it...crap..." _":shok: AHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!"_ :rofl: you coming to my Halloween party again this year, mate?
> 
> although, about the roads... I seriously thought that kid was a snowman. It's an all-steel car, how could you not be tempted to off a few indigenous winter time creatures... BAM! :spiteful:
> 
> CP


See this?! 

This is what we don't want brought to our fair Isle.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Baron Spikey said:


> See this?!
> 
> This is what we don't want brought to our fair Isle.


whaa? you don't like snowmen? :scratchhead:

CP


----------



## Doelago

Remember that Ploss is a damn tall guy, he is like a Space Marine in size, and he smokes that odd drug, so I would recomend that you go and hide in the bushes and hope that he does not find you... 


_[Knock, knock]_

Who the fuck is that guy knocking on my door? 

[opens door]

Hello... Wait, no, not you! Dont! *Argh!*


----------



## gen.ahab

Doelago said:


> Remember that Ploss is a damn tall guy, he is like a Space Marine in size


Lol, he ain't that big, hight is damn close, but he ain't that big. lol That would be fucking astounding.


----------



## Doelago

gen.ahab said:


> Lol, he ain't that big, hight is damn close, but he ain't that big. lol That would be fucking astounding.


Well, juddging from his pics his ca. 2+ meters long, and that is quite a lot taller than me... He could probably eat me for breakfest... :shok:


----------



## Serpion5

Baron Spikey said:


> Tim/Steve and myself are new, certainly newer than this thread. :grin:
> We just never got an Announcement thread so we kind of slunk into the job like a creepy uncle into his nephew's room.
> 
> Trust me you don't want to be a staff member, all the hooker and coke parties get tiresome after a while.


Really? I noticed your posts as soon as I joined the site, but must have completely dozed off on your name going from blue to yellow...

So if I became a mod, no real lifestyle change then, just a change of venue perhaps...? 

Who`s Tim/Steve...? :laugh:


j/k



Commissar Ploss said:


> whaa? you don't like snowmen? :scratchhead:
> 
> CP


Good for nothing snowmen. Do nothin` for nobody. :ireful2:


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Doelago said:


> Well, juddging from his pics his ca. 2+ meters long, and that is quite a lot taller than me... He could probably eat me for breakfest... :shok:


aye, i'm a bit too tall for my own good. Or anybody elses good for that matter. 

CP


----------



## gen.ahab

Commissar Ploss said:


> aye, i'm a bit too tall for my own good. Or anybody elses good for that matter.
> 
> CP


With luck, I can escape through a short underpass. :laugh: you will never be able to follow!


----------



## Doelago

Commissar Ploss said:


> aye, i'm a bit too tall for my own good. Or anybody elses good for that matter.
> 
> CP


Well, there is a reason why people wet down their pants when they see you...


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Doelago said:


> Well, there is a reason why people wet down their pants when they see you...


because, like a Primarch, my visage cannot be gazed upon by mere mortals without side effects. :biggrin:

CP


----------



## gen.ahab

I think they are perturbed by the thought of you in a bakers garb.


----------



## Doelago

Commissar Ploss said:


> because, like a Primarch, my visage cannot be gazed upon by mere mortals without side effects. :biggrin:
> 
> CP


Good one, you have been rewarded...


----------



## gundamboy195

Man, he looks short to me.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

gundamboy195 said:


> Man, he looks short to me.


don't know where you got that notion...


----------



## gen.ahab

Have you ever seen your avatar? Going by that, you couldn't be more than 3 inches tall.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

gen.ahab said:


> Have you ever seen your avatar? Going by that, you couldn't be more than 3 inches tall.


ah, clearly, if going by that. You're correct. however, such is not the real-life case. but, such are the interwebs.


----------



## gen.ahab

To us, you exist in that small little(redundant) space, and that is all we know. Although we do have "Jack and The Beenstock" to go by so we are not totally without a clue.


----------



## Doelago

gundamboy195 said:


> Man, he looks short to me.


You have clearly not seen the picture where he stands at the side of that other guy... God, it looks like he would have to bend his head to the side so that he would not hit the roof... His tall... Tall like hell... :shok:


----------



## Baron Spikey

I do hope that eventually there'll be another staff member now that I've finally found my feet as 'The Naysmith', Tim/Steve came in after me but it was so shortly after I'd been turned Yellow (and he is so street wise/mature compared to me) that I couldn't really try and trip him up for a chuckle.

Any potential newbies beware, I want to haze you...unless of course you've actually got an important job like the next guy has, then I might leave you alone so you don't crack under the pressure muahahahaha

Edit: Also a girl would be nice, the stench of unwashed feet and testerone is overpowering- we need someone who smells like flowers, rather than the current smell of '_Cage of Rutting Monkeys_'.


----------



## Doelago

> Random rambles, a thread formely known as MODS!! We're Looking For Mods!


Nice new name to the thread... It fits it perfectly... And Baron has a point, the smell from this forum is just... Well... The same as the one coming from a monkeys ass... Bad joke, but you get it... Right?


----------



## Viscount Vash

Doelago said:


> Nice new name to the thread... It fits it perfectly...


Why thankyou.
Discussion of the depravities of Heresy's Staff and the pervasive aroma of the locker room are amusing me far too much to point out that its way off topic, so a new name cures that.


----------



## Svartmetall

gen.ahab said:


> Jack and The Beenstock


Beenstock.

It was like Woodstock, but more vegetable-y.


----------



## SGMAlice

Baron Spikey said:


> Edit: Also a girl would be nice, the stench of unwashed feet and testerone is overpowering- we need someone who smells like flowers, rather than the current smell of '_Cage of Rutting Monkeys_'.


But then this 'girl' would have to put up with inumerable advances and the combined smell of so many 'boys' may just overpower the flowers 

SGMAlice


----------



## Viscount Vash

Ah but boys tend to wash more often when girls are about, so it might even out.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Viscount Vash said:


> Ah but boys tend to wash more often when girls are about, so it might even out.


speak for yourself...

CP


----------



## IntereoVivo

Commissar Ploss said:


> speak for yourself...
> 
> CP


Whoa there, too much information CP....


----------



## gen.ahab

SGMAlice said:


> But then this 'girl' would have to put up with inumerable advances and the combined smell of so many 'boys' may just overpower the flowers
> 
> SGMAlice


Bah, next thing you know some 13 year old nerdy kid is going to be trying to fuck a hole in his computer screen.


----------



## Doelago

Commissar Ploss said:


> speak for yourself...
> 
> CP


:laugh: Well said man, well said!


----------



## Baron Spikey

SGMAlice said:


> But then this 'girl' would have to put up with inumerable advances and the combined smell of so many 'boys' may just overpower the flowers
> 
> SGMAlice


Meh no time for sexy time on Heresy, besides I think I can resist the lure of digital breasts...


Commissar Ploss said:


> speak for yourself...
> 
> CP


After all washing more often only applies if you wash at all and the men folk in Illinois believe that washing can make you ill, getting rid of all that healthy, manly dirt.


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Baron Spikey said:


> After all washing more often only applies if you wash at all and the men folk in Illinois believe that washing can make you ill, getting rid of all that healthy, manly dirt.


you know where we got that idea from? yeah, England. So by the transitive property of colonization, it's all your fault. 

CP


----------



## Baron Spikey

Commissar Ploss said:


> you know where we got that idea from? yeah, England. So by the transitive property of colonization, it's all your fault.
> 
> CP


Yeah but as soon as we passed that idea on we discovered the benefits of regular soaping- considering the level of technology in other areas of Illinois you'd have thought the humble soap bar would have caught on by now...:drinks:


----------



## Commissar Ploss

Baron Spikey said:


> Yeah but as soon as we passed that idea on we discovered the benefits of regular soaping- considering the level of technology in other areas of Illinois you'd have thought the humble soap bar would have caught on by now...:drinks:


...yeah...

you've got me there... touche...

CP


----------



## gen.ahab

Baron Spikey said:


> Yeah but as soon as we passed that idea on we discovered the benefits of regular soaping- considering the level of technology in other areas of Illinois you'd have thought the humble soap bar would have caught on by now...:drinks:


Yes, well you would think the people that invented the flush toilet would have also figured out oral hygiene was a good thing, but...... well............


----------



## Baron Spikey

Seriously a renowned junkie (or at least he was then) is your picture to represent British dental hygiene?

We've actually got better dental hygiene than America, despite the stereotype, we just focus more on healthy teeth and gums than teeth being sparkly white and perfectly straight.


----------



## Doelago

Baron Spikey said:


> Seriously a renowned junkie (or at least he was then) is your picture to represent British dental hygiene?
> 
> We've actually got better dental hygiene than America, despite the stereotype, we just focus more on healthy teeth and gums than teeth being sparkly white and perfectly straight.


:don-t_mention: Bullshit! Lol


----------



## Alpha Legionnaire

This thread has sailed into oblivion. Much like england's original death grip on amurrikka


----------



## Doelago

Alpha Legionnaire said:


> This thread has sailed into oblivion. Much like england's original death grip on amurrikka


Lets then leave it one its path to damnation and forget it as a warning, about the dangers of being to close to Commisar Ploss in the darkness of the night...


----------

